# John Lumb and Co - Help needed.



## statusguitar (Apr 3, 2015)

Here is a bottle discovered on my Grandparents farm around 10 years ago and I'd like to know a bit about it if anyone could shed some light.Writing from top to bottom reads:
J Robertson & Co (Just about readable)YorkplaceRawsons PatentNo 11237Edinburgh On the bottom is reads:
J L & Co LtdC 699 Please view photos.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what your asking about. Robertson, Rawson, Lumb or something else? [8|]


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 3, 2015)

Are you in England ? or Scotland ? there is a forum http://www.bottledigging.org.uk/Forum/


----------



## statusguitar (Apr 4, 2015)

I'd like to know the rough age and maybe what was stored in it?
I'm in Wales, thanks for the link.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like its from the late Victorian era and probably contained ginger ale or mineral water. Though my knowledge on English bottles is somewhat limited.  Now the rawsons patent is intriguing. Usually when a patent is embossed on the front of the bottle it's an example of a trial run or one of the first bottles to use the patent closure. Seems Walter Rawson created the patent in 1893, using it as a "jail tight" stopper for bottles.Here's a photo of the metal stopper that would have accompanied the bottle at production.


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 8, 2015)

Don't fit in our world of bottles - I think.  It looks a little like a torpedo bottle. Apparently there is no embossing - and we don't know if there are seams on the finish - it looks to new to be in our collecting world.   RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 10, 2015)

Well I didn't get a feed back.  I was thinking of the torpedo type of bottle - but the picture looked like it had a slot in the finish???  RED Matthews


----------

